# New puppy questions



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello

We brought our little red cockapoo puppy home 10 days ago, she is now 10 and a half weeks. She is settling in well; she is managing to sleep in her crate all night (although in our room as cried too much when we left her) and is doing great with her toilet training and is doing about 70-80% of her toilet outside.
I do have some questions I would really appreciate some advice on though:

1. Bonnie hates being alone and cries if we ever leave her. I know this is to be expected for a puppy and especially this breed. The issue is I work 2 days a week and although she is getting a puppy visit from the dog walker in the morning and a visit from our neighbour in the afternoon I think she will cry the whole time she is alone. I worry for her and want to make it as easy on her as possible. Do you think she will just adjust or do we need to wean her on to alone time?

2. The sofa. Does anyone not let their dogs on the sofa? I have read that dogs are happiest knowing where they sit in the family packing order and they should have to stay on the floor. My issue is that I want to cuddle her and I dont want to sit on the floor all the time! My husband and I are not agreed what to do here...

3. We have children and Bonnie can get overexcited overraught which leads to her being a bit crazy and very bitey. I am trying to preempt this and 'enforcing' chill time after play. Last night she got a bit crazy and was biting everyone and so I put her in her crate and lay with her until she dozed off. She had a little sleep and woke up in a much better mood. Is this the right thing to do?

Sorry for all the questions, not sure if its ok to ask them all together of if I should have split them up! Didnt want to post three threads though as that seems a bit OTT.

I would really appreciate some seasoned cockapoo advice as google reading and asking other dog owners of other breeds makes me confused. EVERYONE has a different opinion. The vet and our dog walker even gave us conflicting advice. The vet said we have to leave her to cry on her own all night until she accepts her crate and the dog walker said to take her in with us. I simply can't leave her getting hysterical and so upset and so on night number 2 she came in with us and this fixed the issue.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gradually weaning onto time alone is ideal if you can - hopefully she will settle happily into routine and get used to it especially with a couple of visits for a play during her days.

Sofa - I have had dogs in the past who did not go on chairs and now my current pair who snooze away on the chairs - the whole pack order thing is pretty much disregarded now so do whatever you want. The important part is the puppy learns to move when asked - although beware tired sleepy pups can be grumps if ordered to move.

Lots of the evening bitey zoomies are over tired puppy stuff so giving her a sleep is the right way to deal with her.

Sleeping at night - I would much rather have a happy pup who is contented so my pup slept in my bedroom from first night - you can always move crate out later if you want to once pup is happy and secure in your home.


----------



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm also new to cockapoo's , I have a 13 and a half week old , when she came home at 10weeks she was fine if everyone was around but if it was just the two of us she would walk around crying i just tried to ignore her and after a week or so she was happy to do her own thing while I do the housework.
She still cries in her crate not loudly just whinging she settles after 2-3 mins and sleeps all night happy days !!!, I did put her in her crate during the day to get her used to being alone 10 mins two or three times a day to start then increased the time over a couple of weeks btw she still whinges as I walk out the kitchen door but when I come back she's lying down quite happy, when my grandsons visit she gets very excited and bites them, in trying to train them (grandkids ha) not to squeal and shout and to play with her with her toys so we will see how that goes!!! My puppy comes on the sofa but my husband's fine with it in fact she can get up by herself!!!!, as for the nutty dashing around times she has biting everyone and everything we just leave her ( discouraging the biting of course with a loud yelp) she's soon over it and settles, as I am a new owner too there will be plenty people with experience on here who will give you advice, good luck, enjoy your puppy they are so much fun, x


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for your replies. We have booked the dog walker in to do two visits a day now so Bonnie will never be alone for more than 3 hours. This weekend we are going to ramp up practicing leaving her on her own. She seems to be OK in the living room under the table but hates the kitchen (where we plan on leaving her). Dont know why, its much smaller and there is nothing in there for her to damage or hurt herself on...probably why she hates it 

Will certainly try the yelp and stopping playing when she bites. Thats a great idea thank you. She gets worse and worse as the day goes on and by night is very snappy and wild so we think it must be lack of sleep. We try and make sure she gets plenty of sleep in the day but she has other ideas...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Even very well rested cockapoo puppies can bite and snap, I can vouch for that personally. Do not despair because it does stop! Just ignore, redirect with a toy or something else to do and time them out in a safe spot when it gets over the top. It is not aggression, just them learning that people are not their littermates. Some take longer to get this concept than others, but they'll get there.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All puppies have very sharp teeth!
Years ago when my GSD was a pup and I used to have my young nieces come and stay we used to let the younger niece play on the dining room table (she was 3 and a half). This was her safe place away from the pup - it made Steph feel safe and she was therefore happy and allowed the dog, Cheka to get used to hearing and seeing Steph without being able to terrorize her. Steph used to have some treats on the table and would occasionally say 'Sit Cheka' with great authority and would then climb down and give the pup a treat. If the pup got up, Steph would climb back on the table. They both learnt to respect each other.
This would not work for all people, but it did for us. Our dining room table is a pretty battered old pine table with fat legs 

Bonnie sounds lovely.
Put her in her crate at regular times of day, or in the kitchen, and leave her. Have a bath, watch the telly, go and read a book. What ever you do do it calmly and quietly, it is good for pups to learn that sometimes they need to settle and sleep. You can leave her with a Kong, or scatter some kibble to distract her when you go. Breeders will shut pups away to sleep, they are used to it.
Sofa, bed , upstairs yes - but generally by invitation


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

If your puppy is getting worse with the biting as the day goes on, she is getting over tired. I would suggest a routine something like....wakes up, toilet, breakfast, play, toilet, sleep. Wakes up, toilet, walk, sleep. Wakes up, toilet, lunch, play, sleep. Wakes up, toilet, train, sleep. Wakes up, toilet, play, tea, sleep. Wakes up, toilet, cuddles/play. Toilet. Bedtime. Something like that. They need to sleep for about 18 hours a day. It's a lot. But it helps with the biting. You did absolutely, the right thing by not letting her cry. Follow your instincts. You and hubby need to agree about the sofa issue. Otherwise your pup will become confused. Decide one way or the other and stick to it! In the meantime. Enjoy!


----------



## Pipp (Mar 12, 2015)

*More biting*

Thank you so much for all your replies. Bonnie's biting has been really bad the past few days, she wants to bite us all at EVERY opportunity. I think its almost just an excited reaction but its making it impossible to sit with her as she just lunges at you trying to bite.

We have started to ignore her if she bites us and she does stop and potter off and do her own thing, but as soon as we start giving her attention again all the biting starts. I feel so mean because I want to play with her and give her attention but just now I feel like I almost have to shun her to stop her biting.

One thing we do notice is that she does not want to sleep that much in the day, she sort of rests more than sleeps but gets up if she hears the slightest peep.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 20, 2015)

Where to sleep: be sure to cover her crate with a large sheet. This makes a big difference. The room temperatures may also be different and she may have a preference.

Sofa or not: sounds like Bonnie wants to cuddle. Why not sit on the floor with her? Plus, have a bed nearby so she gets the idea that this is where she goes.

The biting: Bonnie tired when she starts biting. Don't over-stimulate her by playing. Instead, let her nap. It should be calm and quiet so she can sleep. Be careful about establishing a routine where she's tired, she bites, and then you put her in her crate. You want to anticipate her behavior before it starts. Look for other clues she might be sending when she's had enough.


----------

